# Sheplers Customer Service *Long, long, super long rant!*



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Goodness I never thought about t being difficult to find cowboy boots! Every store that sells apparel in my town also sells cowboy boots, and of course a few specialty stores with nothing but cowboy wear. Sorry to hear it is such a hassel! Hopefully your boots arrive soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Nightside! It's so difficult to source ANYTHING western over here! It's super expensive too over here, but I just love it in comparison to English. It'd be so lovely if I could just walk into any clothes shop and at least find a few pairs of boots hehe But no (unless you count tacky fashion boots made in some third world country that aren't even made to walk far in, let alone ride in and muck out stalls!)


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine are simple and were bought to show in, but since I don't show anymore, they are my all around boots these days. They have held up for two years, aside from a little cracking, they oil up nice enough to go out in with a nice pair of jeans. Yeah, that's me getting dressed up, for the most part. They are simple, but soft and comfortable.

I know what you mean about the fashion boots. We had a restaurant called Cowboys and the uniform was jeans and boots. You could tell which waitresses had the cheap, colorful boots with cardboard leather and which ones just dusted the poo off their reliable boots to go to work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've had good luck with Sheplers, but I'm in Arizona so I don't have to deal with international shipping. Once it goes out international, there is a limited amount Sheplers can do (besides accept returns, etc). Things like customs can add fees that Sheplers can't keep up to speed on, or duties. There may be problems in making sure of UPS charges far enough in advance to advertise shipping charges on a website, but I don't know that for certain. I do know I've sometimes had unexpected duties imposed while I was living outside the USA, or on stuff coming into the USA.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

To be honest, I think they're probably usually pretty good, I've just had some rotten luck with them. Bsms, you're probably right about duty/customs, and it's my own fault on that part, just didn't see the fine print (think I need glasses haha) I'm just fed up of waiting for them now!

It's a shame I can't just pop into my local shop or tack shop and pick a pair up (the most they sell are English long boots, joddy boots - yuck, I hate them - and muck boots. All of which are all well an good... If you ride English OR you just want some sturdy boots just for mucking out.)

I just want my boots hehe I'm not even planning on buying loads of pairs, just this pair, this one time (hoping they'll last some time with good maintenance!)


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you contacted UPS? Since you declined the order at your door, the only recourse might be a tracking number?


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

I've heard from them today, they said that UPS have taken it out of the declined area and are going to re-deliver. Yay, boots! Hehe.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Holly,

next time contact me or another member in US or Canada and maybe we can swing a deal to puchase and mail privately. That's crazy what you went through. I do think, that it could be as much the UPS 's fault as Sheplers, tho.

may I ask what kind of boot you bought, and the price? and the shipping cost?


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a really kind offer tinyliny, thank you  They're these ones:

Durango distressed cowgirl boots - Sheplers

They cost $110, and $40 shipping. Plus they'll be another £30 when they're delivered apparently tomorrow (eek!)

I know they're not amazing boots, but I think they look quite nice, and they cost a fair bit too (well I think so anyway hehe!)


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Is Durango the brand? If so, that's what mine are and they have held up well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah that's the make! I'm really pleased that yours are good! I'm hoping so much they were worth the hassle haha They look and sound great (in the reviews). It would have been nice to be able to try them on in a store, walk around in them Etc, but I didn't have the option unfortunately, which is why I had to take the plunge! Hehe


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is mine, fresh from a day walking pastures so they could use an oil, but this 2 years or so of abuse, I've had them for twice as long but there was some time I didn't have horses so didn't wear them.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, they still look good after all that use!  Hopefully mine will be as good!


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha, my only complaint is the tread on the bottom is gone so I tend to slide if I wear them out to places that have linoleum floors. Other than that, great! I hope yours arrive soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I really really hope that you know that US sizing is different. I am a 6 in England and an 8.5 here in the US, 39 Euro.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Alex, I used their sizing guide, so hopefully I picked the right ones hehe! Good point to make though, thank you


----------



## sunset878 (Nov 26, 2012)

TC and I live in Aust and have ordered boots, belts, jeans etc from sheplers and have never had a problem with them. The purchase price and brand choice is marvelous compared to what we can buy here in Aust and the postage certainly is reasonable. One pair of boots that I ordered wasn't available and they e-mailed me and let me know they weren't available. We know many people out here in the country who also use them and are happy with their service.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

They finally arrived and they look and feel great! Now I have to wait until my birthday before I can wear them, dang!


----------

